# Everything but the plow:(



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah the dealer said ever thing is installed but no plow. How is that possible? Waiting for 2 mos for installation , today is install day. Went to pick her up, but no plow. Joystick, owners manual, for salter. Salter was installed. Owner manual for plow, but no plow.. ask when and said didn't know. Did I miss something? Is this a normal delay from boss in the middle of the season? Can I contact boss directly and ask what's going on? Or do I just have the new guy jitters? Fustrating


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

seems to me like your life is upside down


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

ScubaSteve728;1912285 said:


> seems to me like your life is upside down


Lol first time I smiled all day. Thanks!! I feel like it is... no not really just vexed


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That's a bunch of crap. That's a drop in communication. He should be able to give you a answer on time somehow. He also should have told you he wouldn't be able to finish it completely.A few weeks ago I wanted a part from a dealer. One said they didn't know when. Another said back ordered and could be summer. I called their supplier and he said 2 weeks. The bottom line is someone can always give you a answer. It's just how hard do you want to get a answer. He sounds like he's not trying very hard. To bad that's the dealer you have to use.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

gc3;1912300 said:


> That's a bunch of crap. That's a drop in communication. He should be able to give you a answer on time somehow. He also should have told you he wouldn't be able to finish it completely.A few weeks ago I wanted a part from a dealer. One said they didn't know when. Another said back ordered and could be summer. I called their supplier and he said 2 weeks. The bottom line is someone can always give you a answer. It's just how hard do you want to get a answer. He sounds like he's not trying very hard. To bad that's the dealer you have to use.


They seem like good honest guys, hell went to school and kinda sorta grow up with one of there main guys. I just can't see boss shipping everything but my PAID FOR 9'2" Poly v. Backorder is what I was told 11/01/2014. I'm gonna call boss Monday and try to get some answers. Same time I'm not trying to step on any toes, nor am I accustomed to taking it lying down. At least give me a proper reach around.:crying:


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Absurd. Beyond the pale. Unacceptable. Give me my money back, right now.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

heavyDully;1912306 said:


> They seem like good honest guys, hell went to school and kinda sorta grow up with one of there main guys. I just can't see boss shipping everything but my PAID FOR 9'2" Poly v. Backorder is what I was told 11/01/2014. I'm gonna call boss Monday and try to get some answers. Same time I'm not trying to step on any toes, nor am I accustomed to taking it lying down. At least give me a proper reach around.:crying:


And to beat all. It is snowing outside here in Kokomo, IN.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

I was in the same boat, Boss is out of the poly plows for some reason. Ordered mine 2 months ago as well and it is still not here. After some calls from the dealer a stainless V is here for the same price. Worked out pretty good.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Rick547;1912324 said:


> And to beat all. It is snowing outside here in Kokomo, IN.


Haven't seen much here in the indy area at all this season. I guess it's time for me to look for A plan B truck anyway.... after all I'm gonna need a back up. I manage to be friend some local guys in my area, they are aware of my situation. With the SO CALLE back order and my DENTCO accounts I can only salt at this point. Gentleman said he be down to help, cash or 1099 said it didn't matter to him, one day he may need me. That's one think I like about all you guys. It's like we're compititors but evereveryone seems so eager to help. That's amazing.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Bird21;1912346 said:


> I was in the same boat, Boss is out of the poly plows for some reason. Ordered mine 2 months ago as well and it is still not here. After some calls from the dealer a stainless V is here for the same price. Worked out pretty good.


Oh boy, now I'm getting scared... great, not good for me ummm. I'll have to remain on my faith


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

heavyDully;1912348 said:


> Haven't seen much here in the indy area at all this season. I guess it's time for me to look for A plan B truck anyway.... after all I'm gonna need a back up. I manage to be friend some local guys in my area, they are aware of my situation. With the SO CALLE back order and my DENTCO accounts I can only salt at this point. Gentleman said he be down to help, cash or 1099 said it didn't matter to him, one day he may need me. That's one think I like about all you guys. It's like we're compititors but evereveryone seems so eager to help. That's amazing.


Nothing to get excited about. The ground is to warm and it is melting as fast as it is falling. I've yet to plow one thing this year. :crying:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

My Fathers 9.6 V plow I order the ship date keeps getting push back been 27 days since I order it 
I was told 1 week then was told 1 more week now was told Dec 30
So don't think its just Boss


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Antlerart06;1912395 said:


> My Fathers 9.6 V plow I order the ship date keeps getting push back been 27 days since I order it
> I was told 1 week then was told 1 more week now was told Dec 30
> So don't think its just Boss


Roger that, and sry to hear you are going through some of the same woes,. Although that does take pressure off a little......... guess lot of us are in the same canoe. Paddle anyone


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

heavyDully;1912400 said:


> Roger that, and sry to hear you are going through some of the same woes,. Although that does take pressure off a little......... guess lot of us are in the same canoe. Paddle anyone


Tell Them you want a demo blade until yours comes in


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

heavyDully;1912400 said:


> Roger that, and sry to hear you are going through some of the same woes,. Although that does take pressure off a little......... guess lot of us are in the same canoe. Paddle anyone


No I'm not in same canoe He only comes in part time to plow snow. Its not a main plow rig .
I have 3 trucks 1 tractor and a Skid thats main plow fleet with 3 loaders and his truck once his plow come in for back ups or blizzard storms.

I would have the dealer sent me the truck side they have that in stock but was going cost me extra shipping. So its a waiting game for the whole thing.
They have plenty of the MVP3 in stock. They sold out of the MVP plus. They even offer sale me a MVP3 for same price as the plus model but I already have 2 of the plus and my father wants one like them.

I do know it suckswaiting on something


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Antlerart06;1912452 said:


> No I'm not in same canoe He only comes in part time to plow snow. Its not a main plow rig .
> I have 3 trucks 1 tractor and a Skid thats main plow fleet with 3 loaders and his truck once his plow come in for back ups or blizzard storms.
> 
> I would have the dealer sent me the truck side they have that in stock but was going cost me extra shipping. So its a waiting game for the whole thing.
> ...


Yup sure does. I looked into westerns but I went with boss because the dealer is 2 miles from my home. I have a John deer and a CATS ( dealer )here in indy, been looking online @ skids, loaders but that's obviously over my head for now. Will be renting until I'm financially able to step up efficiency and production.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would on the phone with Michael Hoffman 1st time Monday morning giving the him WTF chuck talk!!!!


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I hope you guys kept your old equipment. After reading this I will definitely not sell anything until its replacement is up and running.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

maxwellp;1912659 said:


> I hope you guys kept your old equipment. After reading this I will definitely not sell anything until its replacement is up and running.


Nope Truck and Boss V was traded in on a 2015 Chassis 
Did get a Cannonball Bale bed on So it can at least work

Most of the time I don't wait this late to order a plow

But Didn't trade till First of Dec


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd go on craigslist and buy any boss that will fit,sell it after the new one arrives.Or keep it for a back up blade.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

leigh;1912691 said:


> I'd go on craigslist and buy any boss that will fit,sell it after the new one arrives.Or keep it for a back up blade.


That's not a bad idea, I also like the " let me get a demo till mine arrives idea."
Everyday, everynight for mos I've been think about my installation date then I'm told no plow. 
I also can't understand the shipping methods. The plow comes in a box alone? How can all the parts be on my truck but the plow. I kinda feel like someone got my plow after the fact . Maybe the dealer buddy or they have a better relationship with a different client and since I'm new they got it before me, idk.. I even have owners manual for plow, that comes in the plow shipment right?? would boss ship salter and everything else down to the strobs and no plow.?


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

heavyDully;1912791 said:


> That's not a bad idea, I also like the " let me get a demo till mine arrives idea."
> Everyday, everynight for mos I've been think about my installation date then I'm told no plow.
> I also can't understand the shipping methods. The plow comes in a box alone? How can all the parts be on my truck but the plow. I kinda feel like someone got my plow after the fact . Maybe the dealer buddy or they have a better relationship with a different client and since I'm new they got it before me, idk.. I even have owners manual for plow, that comes in the plow shipment right?? would boss ship salter and everything else down to the strobs and no plow.?


End of November I got everything for a 9'2" steel but the moldboard. It came in a week later.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I would keep a eye on the weather and wait it out. Check c list and have something ready if a storm heads your way. Demo plow would be great but they would had offer it to you already.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Flawless440;1912838 said:


> I would keep a eye on the weather and wait it out. Check c list and have something ready if a storm heads your way. Demo plow would be great but they would had offer it to you already.


Yeah your right, and I think I'm just working my self up. I mean I do at least have the salter, I can still manage to make some sort of profit.. he also gave me a good deal on a pallet of Ice Ban professional blend.. maybe that was his way of saying sorry... wuu saa


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

pieperlc;1912825 said:


> End of November I got everything for a 9'2" steel but the moldboard. It came in a week later.


Maybe that's just how it's done at boss then because that's basically my situation. I also haven't taken in to account its a holiday.... and also new years. Ummmm


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

They really should've at least told you "we can install everything but the plow won't be available." That probably would've been a deal breaker for me. Sometimes people don't care how many times you throw your money at them, they just plain don't like to do their job. Sounds like you found someone like that.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

You guys are nice I just bought a truck I know the dealer that puts them on he is swamped 
The truck dealer called him and said deal is a no go unless plow is on by Tuesday well I'm picking up my new truck tuesday afternoon I have no snow Fircasted but I can't sleep unless all my ducks are in a row


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

ponyboy;1912917 said:


> You guys are nice I just bought a truck I know the dealer that puts them on he is swamped
> The truck dealer called him and said deal is a no go unless plow is on by Tuesday well I'm picking up my new truck tuesday afternoon I have no snow Fircasted but I can't sleep unless all my ducks are in a row


Exactly, and sleep isn't even an option. 
Nice, put the hammer down a was victorious.

I did facebook " THE BOSS SNOWPLOW" I sent a message around 3 hours ago and they responded back to me, on a sunday. 
It reads

HELLO (name) - we would like to look into this further for you. Do you have an order/invoice number from (dealer) ? Also, could you also please send us your email & phone number. We will have a Regional Sales Manager look into this further and provide a follow up. Thank you ( my name).

They responded on a sunday. That pretty cool of BOSS they could have just ignored my Facebook message. Sweet!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes that was nice of them 
Hopefully you get the plow before you need it


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

heavyDully;1912931 said:


> Exactly, and sleep isn't even an option.
> Nice, put the hammer down a was victorious.
> 
> I did facebook " THE BOSS SNOWPLOW" I sent a message around 3 hours ago and they responded back to me, on a sunday.
> ...


Thank you (my name) for the additional information. The product does ship with four different pieces: Plow Box, Blade Crate, Undercarriage and Control Kit. Several products have been backordered this season due to high demand. The sales manager will be able to investigate this further for you tomorrow to confirm the reason for your particular delay. Again we thank you for reaching out to us and for your patience.

They also just sent me this as well.


----------



## bigmackmiller (Nov 15, 2011)

Well if all else fails we have a great Western Dealer up in Kokomo, Rowe Truck


----------



## Golden Boy (Mar 15, 2007)

Plow and truck side parts are not packaged together. Can you imagine how much stock you would need to keep of the ford plows were different crates than the gm crates. You have crates and boxes of the universal parts and thenthe truck model specific parts. Most all of the manufacturers are behind and waiting for snow to be forecasted won't help. Let your dealer know what you want, put some money down and be flexible and in touch and things will get straightened out. Both the customer and the dealer need to be understanding.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Golden Boy;1913106 said:


> Plow and truck side parts are not packaged together. Can you imagine how much stock you would need to keep of the ford plows were different crates than the gm crates. You have crates and boxes of the universal parts and thenthe truck model specific parts. Most all of the manufacturers are behind and waiting for snow to be forecasted won't help. Let your dealer know what you want, put some money down and be flexible and in touch and things will get straightened out. Both the customer and the dealer need to be understanding.


Yeah that's a good point, they did say in the email it was four sections to my understanding. But even if , I paid In full almost two mos prior, and was given a date for this past sat.... simple communication could of saved this new guy a tone of fustration.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

heavyDully;1913146 said:


> Yeah that's a good point, they did say in the email it was four sections to my understanding. But even if , I paid In full almost two mos prior, and was given a date for this past sat.... simple communication could of saved this new guy a tone of fustration.


Ouch You pre paid for the plow in full

I havent even paid for mine not even a holding fee 
but I bought 3 plows from the same dealer


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Antlerart06;1913168 said:


> Ouch You pre paid for the plow in full
> 
> I havent even paid for mine not even a holding fee
> but I bought 3 plows from the same dealer


Almost 10k plus 450 salt


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

heavyDully;1913170 said:


> Almost 10k plus 450 salt


You're a lot more calm than I would be. After spending 10K and it's not there when promised, I would be raising holy hell.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

peteo1;1913183 said:


> You're a lot more calm than I would be. After spending 10K and it's not there when promised, I would be raising holy hell.


Well I've never done anything like this before, this process is new to me. What I mean by that is , yeah I want to go bat **** but I don't want to have a bad relationship with my dealer. Family owed , local guys I respect that, one of the reasons I went to this particular dealer. I want BOSS & eXMark line of equipment for my business, was told if I get lawn equipment I'll get a healthy discount. I'm getting a Turf Tracer s-series 52' walk behind, and a 60" Lazer Z s-series Kohler PCV740 Command EFI Propane. 30" commercial .. same dealer.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

heavyDully;1913170 said:


> Almost 10k plus 450 salt


What did you buy for 10k


peteo1;1913183 said:


> You're a lot more calm than I would be. After spending 10K and it's not there when promised, I would be raising holy hell.


I 2nd this


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Antlerart06;1913192 said:


> What did you buy for 10k
> 
> I 2nd this


Salt, salt spreader and plow.

I'm upset, but thats not going to make my plow arrive any faster, I already have been thinking about this plow last two mos. I'm worn out in a since. I reached out the manufacturers, they said they would have someone look into my delay. After today if I still have zero answer's then I'll act accordingly.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Another plan ! call all the online dealers with free delivery or reasonable del fee and find one that has your plow model.Buy plowside only,have your dealer refund that amount.You'll find out how much they value you as a customer .


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

heavyDully;1913239 said:


> Salt, salt spreader and plow.
> 
> I'm upset, but thats not going to make my plow arrive any faster, I already have been thinking about this plow last two mos. I'm worn out in a since. I reached out the manufacturers, they said they would have someone look into my delay. After today if I still have zero answer's then I'll act accordingly.


You bought salt from the plow dealer

At least you can salt pray for ice storms

Good luck


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

The plow boxes ship separate from the other parts. There is the plow crate which has the moldboards and hydraulics/etc on one skid. Then there's the control box with wiring harness and manuals. And then the truck side mount box. The last two are generic stock that every big dealer has on hand, which is how they were able to still install them on your truck. 

Michigan has the same issue right now of all boss plows being backordered. 

It doesn't explain the lack of communication from the dealer, but it's also to be expected when you order a plow in December after the snowiest winter ever.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

They should have made you aware long before now that Boss is 3 months behind in blade side production. They've been between 2 and 3 months behind since I picked up my new DXT's in early October.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

scottydosnntkno;1913368 said:


> The plow boxes ship separate from the other parts. There is the plow crate which has the moldboards and hydraulics/etc on one skid. Then there's the control box with wiring harness and manuals. And then the truck side mount box. The last two are generic stock that every big dealer has on hand, which is how they were able to still install them on your truck.
> 
> Michigan has the same issue right now of all boss plows being backordered.
> 
> It doesn't explain the lack of communication from the dealer, but it's also to be expected when you order a plow in December after the snowiest winter ever.


He prepaid for everything two months ago. The dealer better have a good excuse. I would be demanding my money back for the plow side like Leigh suggested. At least then he could order it from someone else


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

peteo1;1913385 said:


> He prepaid for everything two months ago. The dealer better have a good excuse. I would be demanding my money back for the plow side like Leigh suggested. At least then he could order it from someone else


If anyone else has them in stock. He'd lose his place in the production line as noted above. No one in michigan has dxts in stock


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Antlerart06;1913311 said:


> You bought salt from the plow dealer
> 
> At least you can salt pray for ice storms
> 
> Good luck


Yes I did. 9 bucks a bag. Pallet @450
was that not a good idea? The prices around town were much more expensive so I figured it was a win win.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah order was placed well in advance, was told install would be Dec 27, I paid In full. 
I have a confirmed backup through another local company , from hearing of the backorder and delays I'm just going to chalk it up as a learning experience as a newbie. Yes I like leigh idea about craigslist... I also may make a trip to Muncie IN and speak with the western dealer, see what they have to offer.

It's bad that we have no snow because I know others depend on it, right now it's a blessing we've had none in my area as of yet because of my situatuon. Like a catch 22, or something like that.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

heavyDully;1913470 said:


> Yeah order was placed well in advance, was told install would be Dec 27, I paid In full.
> I have a confirmed backup through another local company , from hearing of the backorder and delays I'm just going to chalk it up as a learning experience as a newbie. Yes I like leigh idea about craigslist... I also may make a trip to Muncie IN and speak with the western dealer, see what they have to offer.
> 
> It's bad that we have no snow because I know others depend on it, right now it's a blessing we've had none in my area as of yet because of my situatuon. Like a catch 22, or something like that.


No snow in the forecast for the next 10 days. I would wait on a response from Boss's regional manager before I made any decisions.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

What plow did you order? I assume a vxt? How much are those tgs going for now 10k seems like a lot to invest this late in the season. I remember you mentioning taking your bosses accounts or something but I hope it works out and hope you dont get snow. 
I dropped my plow off in October to get a few things done and get the boss rebate for servicing it. Took over a month as they were waiting on a part. I had to go steal my plow back during a storm. Good luck keep us posted


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

heavyDully;1913465 said:


> Yes I did. 9 bucks a bag. Pallet @450
> was that not a good idea? The prices around town were much more expensive so I figured it was a win win.


Well if I was you I look else where I look up your town and at Home Depot selling salt $7.47 per bag and if you sign up for a Commercial Card they will knock 5% on each purchase 
Your dealer is screwing you at $9 per bag of salt unless its not salt
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-50-lb-Rock-Salt-Bag-4664/202523041

Or you can buy Solar Salt works the same For $5.38 per bag 
http://www.homedepot.com/s/solar%20salt?NCNI-5

My self I bought mine from salt plant I paid $200 w/tax for a pallet but I bought 18 pallets of it

Last winter I ran out I bought Solar Salt couldn't tell the difference it melted snow the same just have adjust the spreader little tighter


----------



## strokerpuller (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyDully;1913470 said:


> Yeah order was placed well in advance, was told install would be Dec 27, I paid In full.
> I have a confirmed backup through another local company , from hearing of the backorder and delays I'm just going to chalk it up as a learning experience as a newbie. Yes I like leigh idea about craigslist... I also may make a trip to Muncie IN and speak with the western dealer, see what they have to offer.
> 
> It's bad that we have no snow because I know others depend on it, right now it's a blessing we've had none in my area as of yet because of my situatuon. Like a catch 22, or something like that.


HeavyDully the guys at Mid are great to deal with and they have tons of parts in stock. I have never been up there and they not have what I was looking for. When I was in there back in October they had one 9'2" DXT Stainless that wasn't spoken for yet and I am kicking myself for not buying it. The sales guy warned me that they would probably get back order. Just wait it out its not their fault Boss is behind.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

heavyDully;1913470 said:


> Yeah order was placed well in advance, was told install would be Dec 27, I paid In full.
> I have a confirmed backup through another local company , from hearing of the backorder and delays I'm just going to chalk it up as a learning experience as a newbie. Yes I like leigh idea about craigslist... I also may make a trip to Muncie IN and speak with the western dealer, see what they have to offer.
> 
> It's bad that we have no snow because I know others depend on it, right now it's a blessing we've had none in my area as of yet because of my situatuon. Like a catch 22, or something like that.


Dealer side of the coin:

We place our preseason orders in May to try to guess what we will sell. 
This year was good and most dealers sold through their preseason stock by mid November ... some much earlier. Then we begin compiling orders of sold plows or placing restock orders to guess again. 
If we don't sell what we reorder we have to pay for it and wait until next year to sell it. So most of us are cautious on restock orders. This year continued to be good so many of us reordered multiple times straining the manufacturers production capacity.
Meanwhile, we have to guess at installation dates for the pre-sold plows. We use estimated ship dates from the manufacturers. Sometimes the manufacturers miss those dates. We do what we can, but we are usually limited in inventory and options.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

My dealer was being straight up with me. Moldboard are on back order, parts, pretty much everything. I spoke to boss and my dealer today. I kinda feel like an ass, my dealer got reamed by boss but there was some last min confusion and I think my inexperience added to my fustration. Boss and dealer are going to try to have me installed by the 7th Jan wen. Shipping separate not on freight. I found fishers in marshal Illinois 4k. I might road trip it this week and check it out. I'm in a much better place than yesterday... time to wait again. At least I have a date working from both sides


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

strokerpuller;1913596 said:


> HeavyDully the guys at Mid are great to deal with and they have tons of parts in stock. I have never been up there and they not have what I was looking for. When I was in there back in October they had one 9'2" DXT Stainless that wasn't spoken for yet and I am kicking myself for not buying it. The sales guy warned me that they would probably get back order. Just wait it out its not their fault Boss is behind.


Hey an indy guy, nice to chat. Yes mid is good, I'm just nervous. In no way did I throw them under the bus I just though I could settle my curiosity and try to find out about my product. I think I stepped on some toes, and that was the opposite of my intentions.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Antlerart06;1913580 said:


> Well if I was you I look else where I look up your town and at Home Depot selling salt $7.47 per bag and if you sign up for a Commercial Card they will knock 5% on each purchase
> Your dealer is screwing you at $9 per bag of salt unless its not salt
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-50-lb-Rock-Salt-Bag-4664/202523041
> 
> ...


it's not rock. It's treated ice ban. Eco- friendly -10 a blue tintint color. I found some 6 bag roc but wanted something better. And thanks for those links


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

allagashpm;1913521 said:


> What plow did you order? I assume a vxt? How much are those tgs going for now 10k seems like a lot to invest this late in the season. I remember you mentioning taking your bosses accounts or something but I hope it works out and hope you dont get snow.
> I dropped my plow off in October to get a few things done and get the boss rebate for servicing it. Took over a month as they were waiting on a part. I had to go steal my plow back during a storm. Good luck keep us posted


I appreciate the encouragement, yes a poly v 9'2"... plow was under 7 salter was 2 add taxes plus salt and bam.. it wasn't all cash, half cash, half credit, the rest financed. But I already sent PFC there money because I had to pay it in 360 days anyway I figureD knock it out ñow and focus on insurance so that's how that went down


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

We bought 2 new power v-xt's this season for a couple trucks we have. One 8'2 and the other a 9'2(for a dually) haven't had any problems getting plow or truck side equipment. Dealer installed in real quick time (dropped off truck today said they would install tomorrow if everything goes right obviously) Hope everything turns out well and you get to plow this season!


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Ty27;1913882 said:


> We bought 2 new power v-xt's this season for a couple trucks we have. One 8'2 and the other a 9'2(for a dually) haven't had any problems getting plow or truck side equipment. Dealer installed in real quick time (dropped off truck today said they would install tomorrow if everything goes right obviously) Hope everything turns out well and you get to plow this season!


Sweet!!!! You order 2, nice. Hey thanks .. yeah Im ready to pop my :redbounce. Im ready to put my equipment to test and see where I stand and thus here plowing.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Call Bob at valpo trailer he might be able to help you with a plow


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

heavyDully;1913897 said:


> Sweet!!!! You order 2, nice. Hey thanks .. yeah Im ready to pop my :redbounce. Im ready to put my equipment to test and see where I stand and thus here plowing.


We only had to buy one... At first. We bought the 8'2 back in October I believe and then we just waited for it to start snowing. Well we gt our first storm a couple weeks ago and everything was going fine through the night, we were just tag teaming the lots. Well then we got to a larger place that we do. My dad went to the other end to start working and my dads buddy and I were at the other end( I was with him because it was his first time plowef with us and he hadn't plowed those lots before but anyway) we dropped the plow and heard a loud BANG!!! We both stopped and said what was that?!? Well it turned it my dad which was in a dodge cummins dually backed just right into a low retaining wall next to a curb and sliced the outer rear dual and since there was a spreader on that truck it just crushed the wheel. Well we decided to keep plowing because we really needed that truck out pushing. As we go along to the next lot we pull in and about half way through my dad jumps out of his truck and walks over and says "um well the sno-ways A-Frame broke in half!" Well sure enough it was in half! He didn't hit anything just the plow frame rusted through. And being that that plow is 15 or so years old we think it has paid for itself and we called to the local Boss dealer they said they had a shipment of 9'2"'s coming in so we went ahead and bought and getting it put on tomorrow. But yeah back to that heck of a night, it wasn't "ideal" by any means lol


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

R&R Yard Design;1913903 said:


> Call Bob at valpo trailer he might be able to help you with a plow


Hey thanks , I just went to the webpage, looks like he's a boss dealer nice.. I'm going to get in contact with Valpo trailer later in the morning. Maybe he has something that will already fit since my truck already has the components install., or a backup blade.


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

heavyDully;1913827 said:


> Hey an indy guy, nice to chat. Yes mid is good, I'm just nervous. In no way did I throw them under the bus I just though I could settle my curiosity and try to find out about my product. I think I stepped on some toes, and that was the opposite of my intentions.


I think I'd be on the phone telling your local dealer what you said above.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

oarwhat;1913948 said:


> I think I'd be on the phone telling your local dealer what you said above.


I already did, I also sent my dealer my transcript from boss plow and they sent it to him as well.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

In a nut she'll my dealer politely told me to never do that s**# again, that he will never bs me or lie to me and that he will go to bat for me everytime. He said if in the future I get nervous or have a freak out session to call him first. He said boss is a type of company that reallreally really cares about its customers and they are hands on. He got a call from higher ups about me leaving fb messages to HR. 

SIDE NOTE . this simply could of all been avoided if my dealer would communicated with me. Right?


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Squeaky wheel gets the grease. Sounded to me like you tried talking to him and he blew you off. I know it is out ofhis hands when the mmfg sends the shipment but he could have handled it differently. What would you do if this spring the mowers were back ordered and this was the end of may? You would be at another dealer or out of business. Just consider yourself lucky you haven't gotten a storm and learn from this. And talk to the dealer tell him if you are ging to continue to do business you need communication when a problem arises. I am sure you're not the only one sweating not having a blade installed


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

allagashpm;1913982 said:


> Squeaky wheel gets the grease. Sounded to me like you tried talking to him and he blew you off. I know it is out ofhis hands when the mmfg sends the shipment but he could have handled it differently. What would you do if this spring the mowers were back ordered and this was the end of may? You would be at another dealer or out of business. Just consider yourself lucky you haven't gotten a storm and learn from this. And talk to the dealer tell him if you are ging to continue to do business you need communication when a problem arises. I am sure you're not the only one sweating not having a blade installed


He is not only one. Mine is a Western MVP
I been told 3 different dates.
But they said Dec30 they should have it.
I'm going call today see if that is true this time I'm not sweating over it. I was going use it as a write off . If it doesn't show up, I'll find something else for a write off


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

*IF* the plow was in stock when the dealer took the money the plow should have been set aside until it was ready to be installed. I'm wondering if the dealer put the OP's PAID FOR plow on another truck? *IF* that is what happened, then.... well.... I'm not going to speculate too much or type something that would get me on the naughty list.

Now if the plow was *NOT* in stock when the dealer took the money, the dealer should have been upfront from day 1 and told the OP he could not *GUARANTEE* he would have the equipment come installation day.

OP also should have been told upfront when truck was dropped off that all of his PAID FOR IN FULL equipment was not on hand.

If I was in this situation, I would be after the dealer to provide some type of loaner/demo/used blade, etc... I do not think that is an unreasonable request at all.

Just my $0.02 and best of luck to the OP.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I called my dealer today and they said its on the truck from the factory.
So I have to call back tomorrow. To pay for it and make sure they have everything + the wings 
Last one only took 2 work days to get to me 
Sure hope it all there tomorrow


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Had a similar problem this spring with my western dealer kept pushing back install date. Finally went and picked it up myself got some money back and a good learning opportunity by installing myself. Sounds like everyone in the snow business was busting a** this fall


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

This process is still humbling to me. All in all I'm just happy to say I owen something. My on boss if you will. I will eventually get my plow and we will eventually get an event. In the future I know it is not wise to walk into a dealer end of October and order a plow, I also know to gather all the facts on logistics before I assume everything is a go. I'm not the only one out here that's fustrated, and I'm sure I won't be the last. I still belive MTE is a great place to do business, and I look forward to resolving the issues in communication and moving forward with positive growth. Good look to everyone that's still waiting and if you been installed congrats and let's see a WHITE PAYDAY!!!!!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well everything is in for the plow but the Set of wings wont be in till next week So I paid for it all so I could get on this year They said will ship it to me next week

Ship to me total $5,845.00


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Antlerart06;1915112 said:


> Well everything is in for the plow but the Set of wings wont be in till next week So I paid for it all so I could get on this year They said will ship it to me next week
> 
> Ship to me total $5,845.00


Boom!!!! Now that's how you end a year. Congrats!!!! And that's a nice price to.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

heavyDully;1915261 said:


> Boom!!!! Now that's how you end a year. Congrats!!!! And that's a nice price to.


Since I bought one few months ago I ask for same price and they gave it to for that 5300 plow 400 wings 145 freight. Yes I have to install it that's only a 5-6 hr job and I'm not plowing snow, I'm cheap labor and this will be my 9th install 4 been my own
9.6 w/wings is a killer on a lot


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey heavyDully. Did you get your plow?


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

No!!! I found subs to cover my accounts, great guys quality work. MTE said I'll be plow ready by Friday of this week. Boss pulled blade crate and shipped on freight ... oobviously not paying for freight. We finally had our first real event of 6"...... I salted and cleared walks while my sub cleared the lots. Then I drove back to Re checks sites , everything went actually really well. Next event I'll finally be a go!!!


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

heavyDully;1920766 said:


> No!!! I found subs to cover my accounts, great guys quality work. MTE said I'll be plow ready by Friday of this week. Boss pulled blade crate and shipped on freight ... oobviously not paying for freight. We finally had our first real event of 6"...... I salted and cleared walks while my sub cleared the lots. Then I drove back to Re checks sites , everything went actually really well. Next event I'll finally be a go!!!


Glad to hear you will be up and running for the next event. We got about 5 to 6 inches here in Kokomo. I sure was glad to be able to test out my Boss V plow today for the first time. Everything went well but I need a little more practice with the controller.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Everything was ship today 
So I should have plow in and going on Saturday


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally got the plow!!!!! I can't explain how happy and blessed I feel. Now all I gotta do is not break it . Damn new guys!!! Thanks for the support everyone, means a lot. Thanks to all the plowsite vets and all the knowledge you share, I couldn't of landed the dentco accounts without this site... time to grow!!!! Let it Snow


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

heavyDully;1923051 said:


> Finally got the plow!!!!! I can't explain how happy and blessed I feel. Now all I gotta do is not break it . Damn new guys!!! Thanks for the support everyone, means a lot. Thanks to all the plowsite vets and all the knowledge you share, I couldn't of landed the dentco accounts without this site... time to grow!!!! Let it Snow


It can't be real as there aren't any photos of the plow on the truck....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

heavyDully;1923051 said:


> Finally got the plow!!!!! I can't explain how happy and blessed I feel. Now all I gotta do is not break it . Damn new guys!!! Thanks for the support everyone, means a lot. Thanks to all the plowsite vets and all the knowledge you share, I couldn't of landed the dentco accounts without this site... time to grow!!!! Let it Snow


Good for you man! Congrats and good luck plowing.Thumbs Up


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge;1923075 said:


> It can't be real as there aren't any photos of the plow on the truck....


The nerve of me lol


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

WIPensFan;1923081 said:


> Good for you man! Congrats and good luck plowing.Thumbs Up


Thank you!!!! I just hope all the rest of the guys get squared away with their orders now, apparently there are 20 other pl in the same boat as I was. Glad to finally join the ranks, very exciting.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

heavyDully;1923160 said:


> The nerve of me lol


Looks good glad you finally have it now time bring in some $$$$

Mine will be in Friday its on the freight truck


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Antlerart06;1923199 said:


> Looks good glad you finally have it now time bring in some $$$$
> 
> Mine will be in Friday its on the freight truck


Same dealer or?? Yeah I need cash flow, I'm going to start placing a fleet order for mowers end of February.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

heavyDully;1923202 said:


> Same dealer or?? Yeah I need cash flow, I'm going to start placing a fleet order for mowers end of February.


No not same dealer has yours

What type of mowers you going be ordering 
I thought about adding another mower to my fleet


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Antlerart06;1923244 said:


> No not same dealer has yours
> 
> What type of mowers you going be ordering
> I thought about adding another mower to my fleet


I've been looking at a few ex-mark z s series ect. But I talked to a scag dealer today and he said he sell me a new 61" ride on for 7500.00 that's almost half the price of the propane eXMark. . Dealer also said he set down with me and go over my product list. I have about 30k i want to vest toward my lawn start up. That's to cover trailers, blowers, trimmers, edgers, possibly Billy goat for leafs, possible dump bed trailer for mulch. Misc items and such. Cover cost of walk behinds and ride on's dealer said he can set down with me and figure out what's best for what I'll need and try to consolidate figure.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

HeavyDully, nice outfit! Good luck with your business.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

heavyDully;1923247 said:


> I've been looking at a few ex-mark z s series ect. But I talked to a scag dealer today and he said he sell me a new 61" ride on for 7500.00 that's almost half the price of the propane eXMark. . Dealer also said he set down with me and go over my product list. I have about 30k i want to vest toward my lawn start up. That's to cover trailers, blowers, trimmers, edgers, possibly Billy goat for leafs, possible dump bed trailer for mulch. Misc items and such. Cover cost of walk behinds and ride on's dealer said he can set down with me and figure out what's best for what I'll need and try to consolidate figure.


Oboy isn't your dealer so nice Well good luck with that


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Antlerart06;1923393 said:


> Oboy isn't your dealer so nice Well good luck with that


Well I told him the ball park in which I thought was base price on all the equipment needed to run two full lawn crews with trailers @ 30k he said we can Re figure it and may just need to spend 15-20k. He said it's not about having two of every thing but how the equipment matches up to the types of jobs I'll be perfoming. Local dealer, seems trustworthy. .. time will tell.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Why didnt you get the DXT?


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Flawless440;1923401 said:


> Why didnt you get the DXT?


What's wrong with the poly V?

DXT has that trip blade but I didn't learn about that till after the order. I am sorta still new to this aspect of the market, dealer at MTE Thought the poly be best fit for me and my truck, said it last longer for me and I would have better Chance at reselling it in a few years vs a DXT. he said he won't buy back any other plows but the poly because oof quality. So poly it was.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

heavyDully;1923396 said:


> Well I told him the ball park in which I thought was base price on all the equipment needed to run two full lawn crews with trailers @ 30k he said we can Re figure it and may just need to spend 15-20k. He said it's not about having two of every thing but how the equipment matches up to the types of jobs I'll be perfoming. Local dealer, seems trustworthy. .. time will tell.


Do you have any accounts to start with or you just starting out this spring looking for jobs

Good luck with that


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Antlerart06;1923416 said:


> Do you have any accounts to start with or you just starting out this spring looking for jobs
> 
> Good luck with that


I have 25 residential accounts contracted for spring 2015 smallest lawn on route is a 7k priced @ 42.99 taxe 0.07% . Accounts rotating 7 day period, 9 mos contract. Mow, trim, edge and blow.

In the process of bidding for HOA in my area this week. They want snow removal , and Lawn services.

The dentco rep said they have year round account ts as well based on my company performance.

Thanks but lucks pretty much out the door on this one. I might be new to dropping a plow but I'm not new to marketing and closing large deals. I can sale just about anything , and I have been working for two of the biggest lawn care giants in the country last two seasons.

I already have more work than I do man power.... not a bad place to be I might say.


----------

